# Why Did Your Wife Marry You?



## bookslover (Sep 19, 2008)

A nutsy poll, just for the fun of it. Come on, guys, fess up!


----------



## kalawine (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm divorced but I need to ask... shouldn't there be an "Other" on this poll?  I could give you a few "others" for my reply but I'll spare you.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 19, 2008)

I skewed the results of the poll since I am single but I voted "she just took pity on you, generally" because that is the only way I will ever get a bride.


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 19, 2008)

Poimen said:


> I skewed the results of the poll since I am single but I voted "she just took pity on you, generally" because that is the only way I will ever get a bride.


I didn't vote, but same here.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 19, 2008)

Poimen said:


> I skewed the results of the poll since I am single but I voted "she just took pity on you, generally" because that is the only way I will ever get a bride.



Alternative ways of getting a bride: hypnosis, chloroform, and she doesn't speak English and thinks you're cool. (Sucker!) None of them have worked for me though. And just so you know, open chloroform containers are not good while driving.


----------



## brandonadams (Sep 19, 2008)

all of the above?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 19, 2008)

My wife totally took pity on me.


----------



## Herald (Sep 19, 2008)

My wife married me for my money.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 19, 2008)

She was in love with my library.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Sep 19, 2008)

Because when she met me almost 16 years ago I was a pimply-faced, 140 pound (soaking wet), high school senior. With a bowl hair cut at that. What could she resist about that? Three years later we were married.


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 19, 2008)

Other option: Momentary laps of reason. But hey, I benefited from it!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't wanna be the only one who picks the "cool" answer, but my wife would tell me to!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 19, 2008)

She fell for my dress blues Navy uniform with the dixie cup hat. Chicks dig military uniforms and guys with a PAYCHECK!

Voted: Took pity on me, generally, which ultimately, how true for most of us without a body builder's physique.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 19, 2008)

Confession: I married hubby because I broke his nose and figured I should have to live with the effects of it  (that's what I tell people anyhow; I would've married him regardless)


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 19, 2008)

She said it was my Pepsi uniform (I was a route driver, she a grocery store clerk), but when I told her that wasn't an option, she said to vote pity. Guess there's something to the uniform thing.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 19, 2008)

Would I be a total dweeb if I said it was because he was well educated in reformed theology? Some of us chicks dig that!


----------



## timmopussycat (Sep 19, 2008)

Gotta say none of the above.

What happened was this: the Orchid Lady and I were in the same church and took the same bus to get there. One day she mentioned she was planning to attend the local university to upgrade her RN to a BSN. Just making conversation, I asked her if she had a computer. She said "No, don't they accept handwritten papers?" (She took her RN in Singapore's different but highly compentent environment). The naivete behind the question so stunned me that I volunteered to lend her a surplus computer and printer I had. Took it to her apartment, set it up only to discover that while the computer was WP for DOS she knew only an early version of Word for Windows. Feeling like a total jerk, I volunteered to type her first paper and help her find a computer. After that was done, she asked me to copyedit her papers for formal grammar, and things went on from there. She found me more a help than not.


----------



## Kim G (Sep 19, 2008)

I married my husband because he was "tall, dark, and handsome," sweet, zealous for God, and knew how to make me laugh. Our personalities clicked from day one. 

Love at first sight? Yeah, that was us.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 19, 2008)

Ruben and I first talked about the velocity of spit, when we met. We then went through several years where he tried to convince me of classical music and I tried to convince him of Calvinism. I became convinced that he was the antichrist (I was still suffering from BJ's influence on my dad in the area of eschatology) and that it was my mission to oppose him to the bitter end (ie, my martyrdom while he leered from his -- balcony or some such). Meanwhile he was earnestly begging God not to make him marry. Eventually I became convinced of classical music, he became convinced of Calvinism; we became such good friends we couldn't imagine going through life without one another. And then one day while I was crying about something he offered to marry me. I used to feel guilty about it, thinking that maybe he had pitied but didn't really love me in the way you fall in love. Then I realized that compassion is not so easily separated from even that kind of love: not, at least, for Ruben -- that is one of the reasons I love him. God made him like that, and made me knowing I would cry, and threw us together (in spite of his earnest prayers).

At the time incidentally, I had become so sick I had to drop out of college, out of work, out of life, and had given up all hope of ever leaving home; certainly of meeting anyone I could marry. I never thought of marrying Ruben, even after we became good friends. It seemed so wrong to think of demeaning our platonic friendship, where we respected each other's privacy about every least thing, with marital love, where people get into the habit of throwing their socks on the floor, assuming the other person will eventually pick them up. I've come to the conclusion, though that the relationship that generates sock on the floor assumptions is actually the higher ideal.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 19, 2008)

Brilliant Heidi. Thanks for the afternoon amusement!

My case was not pity. She agreed to marry me out of shock because I propsed within 2 months of our first meeting.


----------



## Mindaboo (Sep 19, 2008)

> She said it was my Pepsi uniform (I was a route driver, she a grocery store clerk), but when I told her that wasn't an option, she said to vote pity. Guess there's something to the uniform thing.



It was more than the Pepsi uniform and the **** roach killers he used to wear. (his shoes)

Brad rescued me from the vulgarity of a man speaking very rudely to me. No one had ever defended me that way before. I was shocked to see someone who didn't know me very well stand up for me. I knew and still know that he would lay down his life for me in an instant. He has had my heart since that very moment. 17 years later he would still never allow anyone to speak rudely to me. He defends me and protects me as a husband should. What's not to love about that?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 19, 2008)

The part Heidi didn't mention is how over the phone she coached me though making some macaroni and cheese so I wouldn't die of starvation. Hence my vote on the poll.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 19, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> Ruben and I first talked about the velocity of spit, when we met. . . . I've come to the conclusion, though that the relationship that generates sock on the floor assumptions is actually the higher ideal.



That's great, Heidi. In my case, I think she married me because she was too young to know better. She was 18 and I was 19. She thought I was cool.  So I voted for the coolness option. 

That was over 40 years ago. She never did pick up my socks.


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 19, 2008)

The story of how my wife and I started dating goes as such:

We'd known each other from a class in the previous semester in high school (in our junior year). I pick her up one night to go hang out with some friends at my place. While we're in the car, I say, "Look, I know I'm a loser, but I was wondering if you'd go out with me?" Her: "Yes. And you're not a loser." And well, the rest is history all sustained by God's grace. It was both her and the Lord's pitty that got her to marry me. Otherwise I'd be a loser with no ability to get by in life, limping everywhere I went.


----------



## Honor (Sep 19, 2008)

I met my husband at a church BBQ... a church neither of us attended. I thought he was a playboy and so I refused to talk to him... he literally followed me home... (half way there he got my mothers permission) and so I kept him.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine took pity on me. 

But I manipulated it that way. It was all part of a brilliant plan.

I pretended to be low on money, unrefined, not very smart, driving a crumby car and not so popular.

Then I did my sad needy eyes.

She totally fell for that !!!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 19, 2008)

I met my wife at freshman orientation at the college we attended. We were being escorted around the campus with the guide telling us this and that about the school. I found I was more interested in the presence of one particular young lady in our group. 

The tour ended and we went our respective ways.

Classes begin. I saunter into one of my classes and lo and behold there is the young lady from the campus tour. Of course, I chose to sit next to her. We started a conversation before class began and I asked if she wanted to get something to eat after class. She said yes. During the first "date" I found out she had recently trusted Christ through the witness of one of the Christian groups on campus (secular university...SIU-E)

Not long afterward we went on our first date. We went to see The Amboy Dukes at the college campus. Does anyone remember who the lead singer of the group was? hehehe!

Two years later we were married. I know she married me out of pity because I was pitiful! 

About a year after we were married I sensed God's call to the ministry. And that was quite a surprise to my wife! Took some adjusting on her part for that.

There have been ups and downs, good times and bad times...and times when I was a total idiot, but she's stuck with me and we are happier than we have ever been. It hasn't been easy, but 35 years means something to us. The LORD has been so good to us. I KNOW without our faith in Christ we would have never made it and we are more dependent on Him today than ever before.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 20, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> My wife married me for my money.



Yeah, right...


----------



## Herald (Sep 20, 2008)

bookslover said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > My wife married me for my money.
> ...



Ummm...my looks?


----------



## bookslover (Sep 20, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...



Yeah, right...


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 20, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > North Jersey Baptist said:
> ...



Any other affections she may have married you for? Were you a landowner at the time? Women like landowners you know.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 20, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



No, it's done of those things. It's because he was (and is) a Baptist. Yeah, that what it was, no doubt.


----------

